# Slimline shape



## GaryMGg (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes? No?

In general, most popular slimline shape?

Regards,
Gary


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 7, 2007)

Gary, sorry, but I have a no on this one.  It is impossible for me to say what is the most popular shape.  For my personal taste, the changes are subtle rather abrupt.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 7, 2007)

Since you ask, for me it is no. I'm no fan of wasp waist, beads and coves, bulges and other treatments I see on pens. But, that is just my preference. If you like that treatment, then make them and make them well. As for as the most popular, that would depend on the person replying to this post. I don't care for slimlines as they are designed to be turned, but I love the slimline for its adaptability and the love it has to be modified. The slimline just cries...change me, mold me, modify me, adorn me, desguise me, ...
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />
> Yes? No?
> In general, most popular slimline shape?
> ...


----------



## mewell (Jan 7, 2007)

Our slimlines run the gamut - Since we price them at near the bottom of the things we sell people are a little more open to experiment. Some say they like this shape or that shape since they have arthritis, need a skinny one for their checkbook, like a larger base, like a bulge here or there, etc...


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate your comments.
This was an attempt to satisfy a coworker's request. I love the
wood but am not crazy about the shape. I believe I'll stay with
fairly traditional slimlines 'til I find my style in a modified version.

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## stevers (Jan 7, 2007)

Little too wild of a shape for me as well. I use a small to medium bulge on some slims. Usually smaller.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## bob393 (Jan 9, 2007)

My slimlines tend to be b2b straight.


----------

